# Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung bei Canyon



## khrika (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich will hier mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten die ich bei Canyon gewonnen habe. Ich habe mich am 30.11 entschieden ein Canyon CF SLX 9.9 Team Replica zu bestellen. Team Replica desahlb weil das Team erst im Jänner lieferbar war.
Bestellung wurde aufgegeben. Am darauffolgenden Montag kamen auch die Bestätigungsmails mit Lieferzeitangabe. Die Lieferzeit wurde auf Mitte Januar verschoben.
Ok dachte ich mir nehme ich im "Wartezimmer" platz (es gibt einen Thread dazu). Das Bike wurde in Zwischenzeit auch bezahlt.
Am daraffolgenden Wochenende habe ich nochmals die Verfügbarkeit des SLX überprüft und siehe da die Team Farbe war wieder verfügbar.
Ich dachte mir ich schreib mal ein Email an Canyon und frag sie ob die Bestellung eventuell geändert werden könnte von Team Replica zu Team. Am Montag morgen (schnell wie gewohnt) ein Email das die Bestellung geändert wurde und das ich die neuen Bestätigunen am nächsten Tag bekommen würde.


Jetzt kommts, am Nachmittag die Bestätigung der geänderten Bestellung. Zweites Email das Bike wirde gerade verpackt und für den Versand bereitgestellt, 15 min später das Bike würde versendet mit DHL Tracking Nummer. Drei Tage später war das Bike bei mir (Österreich). 
Also ich möchte hier mal Canyon ein grossen Lob aussprechen, für die Professionelle, schnelle, unbürokratische und einfache Abhandlung, der Bestellung. Es ist wirklich alles von anfang bis Ende zur vollsten Zufriedenheit über die Bühne gegangen. Habe mich von Anfang an sehr wohl bei der Bestellung gefühlt. 


Liebe Grüsse aus Österreich Vorarlberg.
Christoph Kaiser


----------



## Henning W (5. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch !

Bei mir wars zwar kein CF SLX 9.9 sondern nur ein AL SLX 9.9, aber das Bike wurde eine Woche früher fertig, nach problemloser Terminvereinbarung in Koblenz abgeholt, TOP montiert und mit einer netten Übergabe ausgeliefert.

Ebenfalls super zufrieden 

Eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morcy (6. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir genau so, Bestellung: Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.9 am 07.09. Offizieller Liefertermin KW 42. Postmann klingelte am 10.10. (KW41).
TOP kann ich dazu nur sagen.


----------



## thor_snow (7. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spass mit deinem  Bike 

Canyon ist halt ne geile Firma die geile Bikes herstellt


----------



## khrika (8. Dezember 2013)

Da fällt mir nicht auch mehr dazu ein. Geile Bikes, geile Firma!



thor_snow schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit deinem  Bike
> 
> Canyon ist halt ne geile Firma die geile Bikes herstellt


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (8. Dezember 2013)

Und ich hab beim lesen die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet, dass irgendwas schlechtes kommt  
Gut, dass  sich auch mal jemand mit positiven Erfahrungen was schreibt. Sonst bleiben die ja meistens unerwähnt


----------



## khrika (8. Dezember 2013)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, und wollte das mal erwähnen...



_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> Und ich hab beim lesen die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet, dass irgendwas schlechtes kommt
> Gut, dass  sich auch mal jemand mit positiven Erfahrungen was schreibt. Sonst bleiben die ja meistens unerwähnt


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir lief alles in allem auch wunderbar. 

Muss ja mal gesagt werden.  Wenn ich ohne Reverb bestellt hätte, hätte ich das Bike sicherlich noch 2 Wochen früher bekommen.

Aber mal ehrlich wenn Canyon nicht gut wäre, würden die wohl auch kaum soviele Räder verkaufen. So richtig billig wie früher sind sie ja auch nicht mehr.. Aber Qualität hat eben ihren Preis.


----------



## Bartoy (10. Dezember 2013)

khrika schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, und wollte das mal erwähnen...



Bei mir genau das gleich. Als der letzte Abatz mit "Jetzt kommt es ..." anfing dachte ich 

Aber sehr gut!


----------



## Tom33 (10. Dezember 2013)

seit Samstag ist mein CF SL 7.9 da, zwei Wochen früher als geplant und Top aufgebaut. So war es auch 2006 mit dem Nerve...

Wie es scheint klappt es bei mir nur mit den MTBs und das Pech ist ausschließlich den RR vorbehalten. Auch das zweite war schlecht aufgebaut und bereitet mir im Moment noch etwas Kummer.


----------



## Zion-Lion (11. Dezember 2013)

Am 21.11.Bestellung für GC AL 5.9 abgeschickt, am 23.11 geliefert bekommen. konnte es selbst kaum glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

